# Lost Hedgeog



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yesterday I brought my daughter's hedgie to her friends house and somehow , he got out of the cage we set up for him. There were no open doors or windows and I want to know if there is any way I could find him.Please answer back, for this is urgent for my daughter.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Based on some quick research, I'd say leave out food and water where you think the little one escaped. If possible, look for him at night as he is probably snuggled away somewhere during the day. Remember to look in every place you can, even if you think it's too small or impossible for him to get into a certain place. Animals are crafty when it comes to hiding. Check inside furniture such as chairs and sofas, beds, desks, and cabinets. Make sure to check every bag, pile of clothes, box, shoe, and related. Also, seeing as it's winter, you are in danger of having the hedgie hibernate. Setting up a warm spot is a good idea as well. While you search, tap on different things and listen for hissing or puffing. Check in heat vents as well if they are loose. Be sure to use caution if you think he went into a vent. We wouldn't want to accidentally cook the little guy. It's also been suggested to use flour, tin foil, or plastic bags to try to track movement.

I hope this helps. I know it's difficult when it's not your own house. I hope you find the little one.


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks, We already put out food and water, and we've tried looking for hissing noises but even though he is very shy and hisses at even the slightest noises, we could not hear anything.And there is one problem, My daughter's friends have mouse poison under some furniture and I am afraid that he would eat it.Also, my daughters friends, little brother said he heard hissing during the night when everybody was asleep but he did not know where it was coming from.Is there any way that you know of that we could lure him out of hiding?


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

The poison is a big worry. You know hedgies. They like weird things. Any way it can be picked up? I have read that if you know the hedgie has a favorite food, then to try to lure with that. However, I think that would work better if you had a general idea of where he is, especially if it's a live bug.


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

well his cage was in their basement but I am not sure if he could have gotton upstairs. I know that hedgies can climb but when I put him near the stairs to see if he would climb he just walked away. I dont know his favourite food because we tried to give him diffrent treats but he just sticks to normal food. He is very shy and other than with me than no he can not be picked up. This is very urgent and all help is needed to find my poor hedgie.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Close all the doors / put boards or anything you can find in those spots without doors...then set up food/water (count the kibble or pieces of like chicken or egg) in every area. I have read to spread flour around to see foot prints too ( you should be able to also see if it was a rodent and not a hedgie then too). Prolly won't come out until night as someone already mentioned.

Good luck


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

It's also a good idea to crank up the heat as much as possible in the house- hibernation can be a big issue. Make it as warm as you can!


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

thank you. I have already turned up the heat and i will let her know about the flour. Thank you for all the help though, this hedgie means alot to me\


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hope you found the little one by now. If not try putting his wheel out by some food. Hedgies can't resist their wheels so if you put it out and turn off all the lights and be real quiet you might be able to catch him on the wheel after a bit. Also as mentioned treats are good too, but try to get the smelliest food possible aka baby food or some stinky wet food might work. The more it smells the more he's likely to come out for it.


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

really! ok ill try it


----------



## sss8765 (Jan 1, 2012)

Please, anybody there who is experienced with hedgehogs please help! It has been 2 days since he went missing and i do not want him to end up on the memorial page.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There's honestly not much else we can do. Put some snuggle bags out in various places then check them in the morning?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you found your daughters hedgehog?


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish there was more we could do! The only thing I can say is don't give up hope. My friends hamster got out of her cage n was lost for several days and then one night she heard some squeaking n found her behind a piece of furniture. Sometimes little critters can be stronger than we think and are able to withstand more than we expect. I hope the same is true for ur little hedgie.


----------

